# Share your experience with Mk-677



## Gadawg (Jul 14, 2018)

Who has experience with this?  A buddy of mine is considering trying 6 months of it since GH is so hard to come by. I have a friend who did it years ago with good benefits but was wondering if it's equivalent to GH. Thanks.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 14, 2018)

My opinion on MK-677 is that it is a waste of money!  The only benefit I received from it was better sleep and Melatonin is WAY cheaper for the same effect.  The major con that I received from it was elevated blood sugar, as in a steady level of 115 to 130 when I normally have a fasted blood glucose level of 75 to 85 mg/dL.  My doctor literally wanted to declare me as a diabetic, until I dropped the MK-677 and resumed with my lower fasted blood glucose level.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 14, 2018)

made me gain fat because of excessive sugar cravings


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 14, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> made me gain fat because of excessive sugar cravings



Dang, I never thought about that, but I did gain 10 pounds, all fat, while on MK-677 too.  I tended to crave soft drinks and coffee shop Mochas while on it, taking in close to 700 extra calories per day.

EDIT:  Now for the downside...  I took it because of the alleged GH increase that would help with some joint and tendon issues.  It did NOTHING to help that nor did I build any significant strength or muscle mass while on it.  If I were to do something GH related again, I'd just source some of the Chinese GH which I can obtain fairly cheap compared to domestic stuff via prescription.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2018)

If you want the effects of GH take GH.  There is no substitute


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks guys. Ill let him know.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 25, 2018)

they r not the same. Just look up for some info and see the difference. mk 677 is one thing and gh is different. but they both work.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> but they both work.



I could argue this pretty good


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 26, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> I could argue this pretty good



Yea u r right too. they do work but not for everyone...


----------



## 11Bravo (Aug 1, 2018)

It works but not as well a GH. The hunger is what got me. If running for 6 months, keep in mind it is methylated.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> Yea u r right too. they do work but not for everyone...



No, they work for everyone......But your gains will be 2%....So little gains or weight loss where its pointless and a total waste of loot.  

minimal effects, like taking a fat burner...


----------



## Webiseb (Sep 16, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> My opinion on MK-677 is that it is a waste of money!  The only benefit I received from it was better sleep and Melatonin is WAY cheaper for the same effect.  The major con that I received from it was elevated blood sugar, as in a steady level of 115 to 130 when I normally have a fasted blood glucose level of 75 to 85 mg/dL.  My doctor literally wanted to declare me as a diabetic, until I dropped the MK-677 and resumed with my lower fasted blood glucose level.


I agree. I slept well and farted my ass off. I wouldn’t use it again, but that’s just my opinion. I’d rather run some joocey test, mast, proviron and anavar. Different animals than what Mk is supposed to do? Yes, but I find them to be effective.


----------



## bvs (Sep 16, 2018)

I like it, but it is pretty expensive. The main effect i get is increased hunger which is great for bulking


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 17, 2018)

CIA has no comment.

wait that says MK-677 not MK Ultra


carry on.

:32 (17)::32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> CIA has no comment.
> 
> wait that says MK-677 not MK Ultra
> 
> ...



Ultra was WAY more fun.


----------



## PFM (Sep 22, 2018)

I am hearing the same complaints from guys I know.  Gas, insane sugar cravings and "nothing like cheap Chinese GH" don't waste your money.

I did take MK-677 once: suspended in PEG (fukn nasty) and I had vivid dreams but couldn't stand to take another dose of PEG.  I did fart the next day but figured its was the PEG.


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> No, they work for everyone......But your gains will be 2%....So little gains or weight loss where its pointless and a total waste of loot.
> 
> minimal effects, like taking a fat burner...



I was considering running mk 677 in my next bulking blast in replace of gh beause I can not afford gh atm, should I just skip the mk 677 and save some money?


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 27, 2018)

Useless. Only thing this stuff makes you do is get mad hungry.


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

MS1605 said:


> Useless. Only thing this stuff makes you do is get mad hungry.



Some people use it for that reason alone on bulks. So it may have some use


----------



## Merlin (Nov 27, 2018)

big_pete said:


> I was considering running mk 677 in my next bulking blast in replace of gh beause I can not afford gh atm, should I just skip the mk 677 and save some money?




Save money, add oral if you're not. IDK wtf your cycle looks like and your experience is tho. Use extra money to buy more chicken.


----------



## big_pete (Nov 27, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Save money, add oral if you're not. IDK wtf your cycle looks like and your experience is tho. Use extra money to buy more chicken.



my plan is 500mg test e, 500mg npp ew, 50mg anavar ed for 10 weeks. I’ll just save my money, heard good things about mk 677 like it will get your high levels up as high as 4iu hgh with a dose of 25mg. We all kno u can’t trust everything you hear tho


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 27, 2018)

Most sarms and peptides are just straight shit, but if this does work for a good amount of people.....Give it a try.  

But 90% do not do there said effect.


----------



## big_pete (Nov 28, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Most sarms and peptides are just straight shit, but if this does work for a good amount of people.....Give it a try.
> 
> But 90% do not do there said effect.



I agree. Before I hoped on gear I experimented with peptides. Wasted hundreds of dollars. I have verry little experience with sarms they seem to be verry popular now. The only peptide that I felt anything from was igf lr3. I got insane painful pumps, not cost effective at all tho.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 28, 2018)

If you know yours sarms are coming from a legit spot, continue on.  

95% isnt even close to legit, so thats why i say what i do


----------



## big_pete (Nov 29, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> If you know yours sarms are coming from a legit spot, continue on.
> 
> 95% isnt even close to legit, so thats why i say what i do



That’s mainly why I haven’t tried any sarms. I don’t kno a good source. My old peptide source fell off, these sarm source sketch me out bro


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2018)

big_pete said:


> That’s mainly why I haven’t tried any sarms. I don’t kno a good source. My old peptide source fell off, these sarm source sketch me out bro



If you can find good stuff.......keep going.  But 2010/2011/2012 were the peptide/sarms days.  Now everything is watered down BS.  Shit, even 6.5 yrs back places began to drop off quality wise.


----------

